# Julia Stegner @ Victoria's Secret Fashion Show 2009 in NY 19.11.09 8x



## General (23 Nov. 2009)




----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2009)

:thx: dir für die schöne Julia


----------



## koftus89 (20 Sep. 2012)

die frau ist einfach der hammer.


----------



## cabuch (23 Sep. 2012)

Unglaublich hübsch!


----------

